# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Edger help: What is a good Used Edger to purchase from Third Party?

## jcxover2

We have a practice that cuts 30 jobs a week.  We had a Briot Accura Edger and Santinelli 9000SX in the past.  We mostly cut Poly, Cr-39, HI : Single Vision.  We groove occasionally.  No need for drill mount (we just send it out to local lab).   Any suggestions on which manufacture edger to purchase.

Factors include: 
Dependability,
Parts and supply availability
Phone support ( I know Santinelli requires recertification),
Cost for on-location repairs by their service techs.  

Thanks for your feedback.

----------


## Logan Cheek

Because you seem to be familiar with Santinelli contact Vision Systems https://patternless.com/
Or contact Barry Shepard to find a good used deal. Personally I like the 6 or 7E.

----------


## David_Garza

I love my refurbed Santinelli 9000, purchaed 3rd hand from someone who purchased it used from VSI.  Very solid workhorse with little to no issues.

----------


## scriptfiller

I'd look at a National Optronics 7E.  At only 30 jobs/week, there would be minimal maintenance.  You would only have to clean-out weekly and vacuum bag change-out every 5 - 6 weeks.  A disposable carbide blade would last 10 weeks.  Your annual consumables would be under $500/yr.  Wet-cut systems need a little bit more TLC.

----------


## Tallboy

My LE9000sx from VSI is a beast of an edger.  Sure it doesn't have some of the menu frills of other edgers, but it gives you great control of bevels, has a fantastic auto bevel placement and grinds through any and all materials in _any_ RX easily (though it is slower than some) use the right pad/tape combination and there is 0 slippage.  Easily the best return on investment of any piece of equipment in the entire office.  It also has an amazing polish feature.  Unless you are planning on drilling I couldn't imagine a better choice.  I think about upgrading sometimes though, but 5 years in and it hasn't failed me yet, except for having the tracer disassembled and cleaned one time.

----------

